# Home Gyms



## Guest (Jan 5, 2005)

Hi all i'm new to this forum, but thought i'd ask you guys a question.... I started off training many years back when i was a teenager with my dads home gym set up, you know...bench and free standing weights. I've tried going to an actuall gym a few times just to get my arse out the door but i just cant get into them at all... Now after a few years of retirement i want to get back into training again and was wondering how many of you guys out there go to a gym to do your training and why there instead of at home with your own set up?


----------



## Benji1466867921 (Oct 2, 2004)

I train at the gym, main reasons would be:-

Can't get the motivation at home, im easily distracted

Access to alot more weights and equiptment

Swimming pool, steam room, jacuzi


----------



## mark1466867919 (Jan 7, 2004)

I train at a gym else I wouldn't train at all coz I can be a lazy git! I would get distracted by food in the kitchen or wanna watch some more tv e.t.c...

I get a lot more inspiration from seeing other blokes in the gym aswell!


----------



## vinger (Mar 3, 2004)

Yeah its gotta be the gym 4 me. I go straight from work cos i know once im home my ass wont move off the couch.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2005)

I believe training at a gym is superior to home training. If its the right gym, it will have an good atmosphere (and probably music) that will motivate you. There will be other trainers there, who can help you do heavy, forced or negative repetitions. You'll also find that you can learn some valuable things from more experienced trainer's. However you have to be careful on whose advise you actually follow as theres always going to be egotist's who think they know best, when infact they know little and their form/technique is terrible!

Gyms can be intimidating at first, especially if you are quite new to training. The main thing to remember is to have a plan, and be confident.

Home workouts can be good (it all depends on your self motivation and drive), but I only do them if I miss the opportunity to train at the gym. This is rare as I also work there.


----------



## Moray Muscle (Jan 10, 2005)

i trained at hardcore gym then it closed down only other place near was a leisure centre, massive gym mostly all machines only free weights was dumbells from 5k to 40k trained there for 6months decided f**k this, built own dungeon at home, free weights wall to wall, 500kg in plates dumbells from 10kg - 60kg t bar machine power rack, bench, punch bag, thats all i need, put more mass training in there in past 6months that have in past 18months


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2005)

I started at home but I moved to a gym because I grew out of my 110Kg home set. I cant bench 160Kg or squat 190Kg at home. Also I have access to a wider range of machines and weights.

J


----------

